# Good Puppy Breeders



## JaneAirey (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, i am new to this forum and have joined as we are trying to work through the minefield of cockapoo breeders to find the right puppy for our family. We live in South Manchester but happy to travel for the right dog, and are looking to bring a puppy home from mid August onwards, after holidays. Does anyone have opinions on Anzil cockapoos - I have been trying all week to contact Anthony by email and phone with no success? Also any views on Lorton Cockapoos in Tarleton would be appreciated, along with any other breeder recommendations.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

If you type 'anzil' into the search box on this forum, you will find lots of threads with people talking about their anzil pups. I think he has a lot of happy customers! Xx


----------



## Barney15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, we just collected our Barney from Anthony (Anzil) on Monday. We travelled from London and it was well worth the journey. On my quest to find a good breeder, many names came up but this is the breeder we decided to go with. We met our puppy's mum and dad along with his other dogs who are all so friendly and happy. He is very busy but worth it to keep trying as not too far from Manchester - he is very knowledgeable and takes the health testing seriously - he does get back to you. Good luck


----------



## Laws (Nov 14, 2014)

We picked up Molly last November from Anzil and would 100%recommend an Anzil pup. She has been a delight every day we have had her, and is such a healthy good natured pup. All the others we have met have been lovely. There is an Anzil owners group on facebook where you will find lots of other very happy owners too. Do it, you wont regret it! He can be a bit elusive to get hold of but thats because he is so busy with the dogs (and does get a lot of calls), but keep trying...


----------

